# Sad button :(



## kiwigirl

I left my husband nearly a year ago and im stil reali sad about it. I hav a new partner and we live together, but lately ive been startin to reali miss my ex husband more and more. I cry about it alot and im nt sure wat to do because i do love my new partner aswell. I jst feel like ive screwed up everything. I left my ex coz i had attraction issues nt coz the love was gone. I wish id tried harder or he had tried harder to get me bak when i first left. Neone gt ne advice? Im bit of a mess right nw
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drsparkle

So are you in position to contact you husband and talk about it?

If you feel this way you need to leave your current partner. It is not fair on him to be only getting half of you


----------



## Wellnesstzar

Sad button, when I read your post it hit close to home. I had left my now ex 5 years ago. I journaled w/in the year that I did not give my marriage the shot it deserved. 5 years later, I am working on reconciling with my ex. Your Ex should know, even if he chooses not to opt in, you will have closure. Prayers


----------



## YupItsMe

Let them both know whats up and see where it goes.


----------

